# Where can I buy compressed air can in India ? [Project PC cleanup]



## codesuperking (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I need to clean my PC.
Visited nehru place and unable to find any product like compressed air can. Many of the videos at youtube suggest using compressed air can.

Please suggest shops where I can buy compressed air cans ?

Also any ideas on cleaning a PC are welcome


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey..why do you not get one of the vacuum cleaners..air blowers. They are available in Nehru Place...!

Let me know..I do not know the shop name...but can tell you the "exact" directions how to get to the shop. One Air Torch costs around Rs350/--


----------



## Bandu (Aug 10, 2008)

Ask these guys if they have any retail outlet for you in Delhi.

They are from Mumbai. Costs 150 INR.

Prime ABGB: *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28

*i35.tinypic.com/1htcgy.gif


----------



## codesuperking (Aug 10, 2008)

@asigh: Vacuum cleaners are tad expensive and read on many forums on there tendency to generate static which can spell doom for computer components.
I just bought and air blower - a black and berry air blower costing Rs. 310/= in NP but the device is so dodgy, heats up very quickly and carries no warranty of any sort.
@bandu:thanks for the info. will surely ask them. Thanks


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2008)

codesuperking said:


> @asigh: Vacuum cleaners are tad expensive and read on many forums on there tendency to generate static which can spell doom for computer components.
> I just bought and air blower - a black and berry air blower costing Rs. 310/= in NP but the device is so dodgy, heats up very quickly and carries no warranty of any sort.
> @bandu:thanks for the info. will surely ask them. Thanks



Was it able to remove the dust..though. How soon it heats..up..?


----------



## codesuperking (Aug 13, 2008)

@asigh: The blower was effective. However one needs to take care while using it - since it pushes air out at very fast speed, you need to hold the fans with one hand to avoid damaging them in case they start rotating at high speed.
As far as heating is concerned , it heated up in a matter of 5 mins. or so.
I had to stop using it for some time to let it cool down. I also found that prolonged use causes its motor to emit sounds that indicate there is problem with motor

@bandu: I have received reply from prime abgb. They have agreed to ship the air can for Rs. 300=(Rs. 150 + Rs. 150 as delivery charge). How reliable is their service ?


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the insight..was about to pick up one of those blowers...will not now...

Why dont you add it to the thread "things you should  not purchase"


----------

